# ORT date scheduled!



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Just sharing as we are sooo excited because we were able to get into a relatively local (only couple hours away) NACSW ORT (odor recognition test) on the 15th of next month! We have been training and practicing and are hopeful we are ready. Going to test all three odors that day and see how we do! Wish us luck!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Good luck.

How long have you been preparing for this? I presume you are testing birch, clove and anise.

We just started nose work class. It's extremely popular and hard to get into a class locally- probably because AKC has added nose work. There aren't many trials near us and I understand I'd have to travel quite far for NACSW. You're lucky to be able to test ORT. I've been told it's really hard to get into trials.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Good luck with the ORT. I’m hoping to get into one in November, but it hasn’t opened yet. Is it as difficult to get into an ORT as an NCCSW trial?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Good luck with the ORT! I would really enjoy hearing more about how you trained and with which scents. That would be fun activity even if you can’t easily take the test.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Good luck! I know the wonderful people putting on this event


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Good luck. It is always nice to see people doing great things with their dogs to stimulate their brains and build their bonds to them.


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Thanks all! Were pretty excited. Yes we have trained on and are testing birch, clove and anise. We train with a sheriff who works his narcotic dog as his profession and he has a business as well training civilians in nosework. We started in April. I have heard it is very hard to get into the ORT's as well as the trials as far as demand and space also. We heard about this one right before it opened so mailed off our entry the same day opened and made it in luckily! The trials are even harder i think I have a friend who is going out of state for one next month. I am in northern CA and we dont seem to have too much very close to us. I drive an hour each way to train once a week and also have purchased the official NACSW kit and practice with a friend once or twice a week locally. Hope to be able to pass the ORT at least one or two of the three lol and be able to get into trial later this year possibly. It is so much fun to watch your dog their noses are AMAZING and to learn how the odor moves etc very fascinating to me. My boy and I are having a wonderful time and he seems to love it and is very into his "job"


----------

